# ¿ Como usar motor dc con 3 cables ?



## walenon (Jun 29, 2012)

hola, tengo una duda para hacer andar un auto radiocontrolado. Lo que pasa es que tengo un viejo auto rc el cual lo voy hacer evasor de obstaculos. Pero me di cuenta de que los motores que traia tenia tres cables(positivo y negativo), el otro cable no se que hace¿es importante conectarlo y si es asi en donde?gnd por ejemplo

GRACIAS...

PD: tambien tiene tres condensadores pequeños conectados entre los tres cable¿sera importante?


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jun 29, 2012)

umm... me parece que por lo que describes podria ser un servo o el sensor de velocidad.¿podrias subir una foto para estar seguros?

Saludos,


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 29, 2012)

auto RC=Servomotor.


----------



## walenon (Jun 29, 2012)

acá están las fotos.. también hay unos condensadores no polarizados conectados entre todos los cable. Estuve buscando y encontré que estos motores se denominan "sin escobillas". Pero yo lo quiero usar para positivo y negativo.estuve haciendo pruebas y el motor funciona sin problemas con el positivo y negativo..el tercero (seria el que esta al medio) el motor no funciona ¿entonces si me funciona sin problemas puedo dejar ese tercer cable sin conectar sin que el motor al estar funcionando en cualquier momento se queme o algo parecido?GRACIAS..


----------



## gca (Jun 29, 2012)

Ese tercer cable es para poner la carcasa a masa y eliminar ruidos. Depende el uso no es necesario usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jun 29, 2012)

gca dijo:


> Ese tercer cable es para poner la carcasa a masa y eliminar ruidos. Depende el uso no es necesario usarlo.
> 
> Saludos


 

exacto, concuerdo con gca.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2012)

Los capacitores no polarizados entre los bornes estan para tal fin tambien...evitan chispazos, ruidos, y etc, etc


----------



## walenon (Jun 30, 2012)

OK..gracias por todos los datos


----------



## 300 KVA (Jul 2, 2012)

el tercer cable va a masa, o se queda flotando.
en alguna ocasión yo también  desarmé un carrito de rc, este traía 5 cables en el motor de la dirección, dos al motor y el resto a un sensor al frente, pero no me di cuenta de ello hasta que no desarmé el mismo.
los servos se usan en los coches más caros, los que tienen dirección analógica, la gama más barata (los de control digital con 6 direcciones posibles) son todos motores con algo de realimentación, como topes o bumpers electricos


----------

